# Fundraising for IVF....



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

has anyone ever thought of or actually fundraised to raise money for their IVF?


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

Sorry about your hubby not being able to have kids 

I was thinking that if you require donor sperm, that possibly expensive IVF might not be necessary? Perhaps you could arrange a trusted friend or relative (DHs brother? Cousin?) to donate for DIY insemination.

I know it's not very tasteful, but besides some legal expense it would be cheap and so is treating most cases of PCOS. Or maybe IUI?

Besides that, when it comes to fundraising I'd first ask older relatives who might plan on leaving you some dosh in their will. Grandparents, Parents, etc.

You could try traditional fundraising but it would make your situation very public and I'd worry that people wouldnt understand why your situation should take priority over people with more widely accepted health issues.

I do hope that you can somehow manage to become parents. It really upsets me that some people don't have access to what we all contribute equally towards


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for your reply 

We have no one we know that we could use as a donor and also no close relatives likely to be leaving us any money. 

Kinda thought fundraising would be a solution.....if people dont agree with it then they wont donate will they!

All just ideas at the moment

xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

I know you are having a really tough time at the moment so concentrating on raising funds is probably a really good idea - I always found that time went quicker if I had a focus. Have you thought about egg-sharing as this would dramatically reduce your costs? To raise some money you can't beat E-Bay. Everyone has stuff they don't want or need anymore and this is all worth money. Clothes, wedding gifts stashed in the attic - pretty much anything! I know from reading your other posts that you aren't going out much, but what about dog-walking - make money and keep fit, but without the stress of dealing with people. I know it all seems so hard right now and being told that you are still young won't be any consolation to you at the moment, but it is true. 

Make a plan and you will feel much better! And don't forget to give your DH lots of hugs as I am sure this is just as hard for him.

Caroline


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Mrs Mcb

I'm so sorry for your diagnosis and what you are going through at the moment. I had bad depression in my early 20's and I know how crippling and terrifying it can be. But you will get through it  

Fundraising for your treatment seems like a pretty sensible idea to me! as lil elvis said, you can make loads on ebay. Also we love car booting. Not shed loads of money to be made but it gets rid of a load of clutter and it's good fun!

fingers crossed for you
xx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for your words ladies, took the bull by the horns today and shared our story with friends, heres our blog xx

http://mrandmrsmcb.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/so-far.html

/links


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

mrsmcb

I have tears streaming down my face, your blog is so beautifully written.  I don't share all the same issues as you but I could have written exactly what you did about the pain of being surrounded by bumps and the seemingly through away comments about 'your turn next' which bit by bit make you die a little bit more inside. 

The very best of luck. You are incredibly brave
xx


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

mrsmcb said:


> Thanks for your words ladies, took the bull by the horns today and shared our story with friends, heres our blog xx
> 
> http://mrandmrsmcb.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/so-far.html
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Hi have you thought about doing egg share this will drop the cost of your ivf down to about £1,500 you can do this with care manchester i wish you all the luck xx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hoping to speak with the london womens clinic at darlington regarding egg sharing however the criteria states you cannot egg share with untreated pcos so not sure where i stand with this but worth asking!

Fundraising is going great, already raised over £400 
Something to focus on......just waiting on work to sack me as i am still off with depression and anxiety 

xx


----------

